# حمل الان مشروع تكييف مركزي كــــــــامل لشركة ادوية ( اتوكــــــــاد)



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 نوفمبر 2007)

حمل الان مشروع تكييف مركزي كــــــــامل لشركة ادوية ( اتوكــــــــاد )http://www.4shared.com/rar/XsKBnWL9/____.htm


تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

ثمن هذا المشروع 
ان تصلي 100 مرة علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله علية وسلم

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

محمد عبد الفتاح​


----------



## الحاضر الغائب (12 نوفمبر 2007)

كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز جاري التحميل ...


----------



## م.محمد الناطور (13 نوفمبر 2007)

.. في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله أخي الكريم ..

.. وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه ..


.. Go Ahead ..


----------



## الصانع (13 نوفمبر 2007)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،


----------



## الربيحات (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندس محمد عبد الفتاح 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اثناء التحميل ظهر كلام بلغه لا استطيع فهمها 
ارجو المساعده وادعو الله ان يجعل العمل وثمنه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندسة لبنانية (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكر*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليث العاني (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك وربي يساعدك على فعل الخير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (13 نوفمبر 2007)

تم رفع المشروع على موقع اخر لتفادي بعض المشاكل





وشكرا​


----------



## ABD F (14 نوفمبر 2007)

.. في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله أخي الكريم ..

.. وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه ..


----------



## زرماني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القلب الوردي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراق الى الابد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووور والله ما قصرت بس اكو مشكلة بالموقع الاول الفايل مضروب عند فك الضغط والموقع الثاني (طق طق) يقول الكود خطأ ما يحمل هل من حل؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> مشكووور والله ما قصرت بس اكو مشكلة بالموقع الاول الفايل مضروب عند فك الضغط والموقع الثاني (طق طق) يقول الكود خطأ ما يحمل هل من حل؟؟؟؟







اخي الموقع الثاني يعمل بشكل جيدوانا جربتو بنفسي الان وحمل معي .

رجاء المحاولة مرة اخري 

وشكرا​


----------



## محمود تكيف (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى العزيز م\ محمد 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على الحجات الجميله الى بتقدمها لينا بس انا كنت ايز اكلمك يا ريت تبعتلى رساله وتقولى اوصلك ازاى 
ومشكوووووووووووووووووور مره تانى على الحجات الجميله


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*هذا شرف لي*



محمود تكيف قال:


> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى العزيز م\ محمد
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على الحجات الجميله الى بتقدمها لينا بس انا كنت ايز اكلمك يا ريت تبعتلى رساله وتقولى اوصلك ازاى
> ومشكوووووووووووووووووور مره تانى على الحجات الجميله


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل وبالطبع يسعدني التعرف بك , هذا شرف لي
اخي الفاضل البريد الالكتروني الخاص بي علي الملف الشخطصي

وانا تحت امرك في اي وقت

وشكرا​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكركم علي المرور واتمني اكون وفقت في هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس/علي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة انا اعمل ايضا في التكييف المركزي باحد شركات الدواء بمصر واعمل علي اعادة التصميم واتصميم بعض الاجزاء وانت عارف ان تكييف الدواء مختلف في كل شي وشكرا ليك


----------



## المهندس صباح (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذا المشروع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لدي طلب أذا أمكن هل يتوفر لديك حسابات حمل التبريد والتدفئة لهذا المشروع؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس صباح قال:


> مشكور أخي على هذا المشروع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لدي طلب أذا أمكن هل يتوفر لديك حسابات حمل التبريد والتدفئة لهذا المشروع؟


 

الشكر لله , والله ما معي الان ولاكن لو عرفت أكيد طبعا من غير تردد هيكون علي المنتدي
تمناتي بالتوفيق​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندس/علي قال:


> الف شكر يا هندسة انا اعمل ايضا في التكييف المركزي باحد شركات الدواء بمصر واعمل علي اعادة التصميم واتصميم بعض الاجزاء وانت عارف ان تكييف الدواء مختلف في كل شي وشكرا ليك


 
الشكر لله يا هندسة انا معملتش غير الواجب , ومنتظر كل ما هو جديد لديك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## ductlator (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسأقوم قريباً برفع مشروع كامل قمت بتصميمه بالملكة العربية السعودية بكل تفاصيله سعته 1300 طن تبريد قاعات دراسية ومعامل


----------



## ductlator (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الكريم محمد هل ممكن لوحة السطح والتفاصيل للشيلرات


----------



## ezeldin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد المصرى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكركم علي المرور


----------



## ابو خليفة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء مع الأسف لم استطع تنزيل المشروع هلا تفضلتم وشرحتمولي طريق التنزيل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ابو خليفة قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء مع الأسف لم استطع تنزيل المشروع هلا تفضلتم وشرحتمولي طريق التنزيل مع جزيل الشكر


 

اليوم بإذن الله تعالي سوف يتم رفع المشروع علي موقع أخر​​مع الشرح​​تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​​​


----------



## محسن سقا (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً يا الفالي


----------



## هدير احمد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا لسه بحمله معرفش بقي هيفتح والا ايه


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

تم تجربة الرابط وهو يعمل بحالة جيدة واتمني لو فية اي مشاكل ارجو ابلاغي


----------



## usama_2006 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## alsaher (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو خليفة (24 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي م. محمد عبد الفتاح ألف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكركم علي المرور بارك الله فيكم


----------



## safa aldin (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء:77: :30:


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا واكلت لحما طريرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا ماتوا شهداء فى سبيل الله


----------



## oman1999 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم الاخ م. محمد
يسرني ان اعرب لكم عن شكري وتقديري لهذا المجهود الطيب 
و في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم , اشكركم علي المرور
وشكرا اخ اسماعيل علي هذا الدعاء الطيب
وشكرا لك اخ 
oman1999 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alsaher (28 نوفمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل وبالطبع يسعدني التعرف بك , هذا شرف لي
اخي الفاضل البريد الالكتروني الخاص بي علي الملف الشخطصي

وانا تحت امرك في اي وقت

وشكرا


----------



## khotaby (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اشكركم لتلكم المعلومات القيمة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## wasem6 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وفقك الله


----------



## yaser hhh (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
اللهم عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنت عرشك و مداد كلماتك
شكرا اخي على الموضوع
اذا كان لديك اية شيء او مصدر يتعلق بالصناعات الدوائيه ارجوا تزويدي بذلك
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng abdullah79 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ما قصرت اخوي
e . abdullah


----------



## gadoo20042004 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## عمروبيبو (5 ديسمبر 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ezeldin (11 ديسمبر 2007)

في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله أخي الكريم


----------



## ايهاب العربي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب وكنني لما نزلته وفكيت الضغط لم يستطيع برنامج الاوتوكاد فتحه وانا عندي نسخة 2002 اغيرها يمكن يفتح ولا اعمل ايه وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ايهاب العربي قال:


> الف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب وكنني لما نزلته وفكيت الضغط لم يستطيع برنامج الاوتوكاد فتحه وانا عندي نسخة 2002 اغيرها يمكن يفتح ولا اعمل ايه وشكرا


 
الشكر لله انا لم افعل شئ 
اخي الفاضل المشروع شغال عندي علي اتوكـاد 2004 جرب ويارت تبلغني
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (1 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف البابا (1 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hado (2 يناير 2008)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس غربة (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكنني لم استطع تحميله
لااعرف لملذا ولو انه مخزن في الملفات المضغوطة والمؤقته كما ظهرت الرسالة بعد التحميل
اريد منك حلا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس غربة (3 يناير 2008)

استدراك
هل يجب تنزيل اوتوكاد


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كاسر (4 يناير 2008)

تشكر على هذا الجهد

ونكون أكثر امتنانا لو اكتملت التصاميم

تحياتي


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (9 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس / محمد على هذا المجهود ولكن لى وجهة نظر فى انشاء مكتبىة علمية تحتوى على مجموعة من الكتب العلمية التى تفيد فى التخصص والتى يمكن ان يرجع اليها كل عضو من اعضاء المنتدى .
2- اعداد دليل للمواقع العربية والعالمية بالاخص التى يمكن ان يستفيد بها الجميع فى مجال للتبريد والتكييف .
وشكرا .........
والله ولى التوفيق.
ا/ السيد حامد


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا:55: :77:


----------



## osama2005 (7 فبراير 2008)

صلي الله عليه واله وسلم وحشرك الله معه .... وارجو ان القاك معه عند الحوض أن شاء الله
أخوك/ أسامة عمر


----------



## أبو كفاح (7 فبراير 2008)

السلام على الجميع انا عضو جديد وحابب كيف ممكن نزل البرنامج (من اي رابط)


----------



## أبو كفاح (7 فبراير 2008)

للأخوة الكرام الأعضاء اعدكم بالكثير من الإفادة بمواضيع عن التكييف والتبريد قريبا
من أخزكم عبدالله العضو الجديد


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وجاري التحميل

وجاري الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## المنتسب (9 فبراير 2008)

جميل ياباشا والله ماقصرت شكررررررا ليك


----------



## المنتسب (9 فبراير 2008)

شكررررررررررررررا ياجميل والله ماقصرت


----------



## عاشق العروبة (11 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو رقية الحديثي (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
نشكر لك جدك الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيراً على الاجر الذي وضعته لهذا العمل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## بنزرتي (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد خامد كيوان (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخ محمد


----------



## عزو الجزائري (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 فبراير 2008)

فيين المشروع انا بحمل بيطلعلى فولدر فيية صورة فاضية


----------



## عليما (3 مارس 2008)

الله يكرمك 
مش عارف اشكرك ازاى والله


----------



## علي اياد (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم صليت على النبي 100 مره قبل التحميل ولكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الرابط لايعمل


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد وتم تجربتة 

ولاكن 

إذا لم يظهر لك العداد فتأكد من تفعيل خاصية الjava في جهازك
You are downloading مشروع تكييف مركزي.rar 2.63 MB. 
Please wait for 10 seconds.


----------



## المهندس المتعلم (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم,
حقيقة لدي مشكلة الي هيه نفس مشكلة اخونا العراق الى الابد, يا ريت تحل هذه المشكلة مع خالص تقديرنا.


----------



## Mu7ammad (7 مارس 2008)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## هدير احمد (8 مارس 2008)

صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## magdy_eng (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي علىهذا الجهد


----------



## mody2006oo7 (10 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر ليك ياباش مهندس محمد 

أخوك محمد شوقى


----------



## alisabah71 (2 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز ممكن تعيد المشروع لانني بحاجة اليه=علما بان جميع المواقع اعلاه لاتعمل
او اذا بالامكان ارسله لي على الاميل huda77a***********
المهندسة العراقية


----------



## هيثم رشوان (2 يوليو 2008)

*اخى العزيز*

لم استطيع تحميل الملف من اى من الموقعين
الاول لا يفتح والثانى الملف غير موجود
ارجو رفعة مرة اخرى على سيرفر اخر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 000403 (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## سامرغازى (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
عندى مشكلة فى تحميل مشروع

إذا لم يظهر لك العداد فتأكد من تفعيل خاصية الjava في جهازك
You are downloading مشروع تكييف مركزي.rar 2.63 MB. 
Please wait for 10 seconds. 










 

​​برامج مهمة يجب أن تكون بجهازك

 

 

 

 
*::: شارك ملفاتك مجاناً وبسرعة وسهولة :::*



Upload is allowed for each file
*Zip* & *RAR*, *Video*, *Audio*, *flash* files for *25 MB*
Photo for 3 MB*ملاحظة:* يرجى قراءة القوانين أسفل الصفحة قبل الرفع للحفاظ على الملف المرفوع. 
اختر ملف: 



هذا القسم خاص برفع ملفات الـ zip و rar​​

*::: Advertisement :::*





::: اخترنا لكم :::*صور مختارة*​








*مقاطع و افلام و ملفات مختارة*​"دعاء من ليالي قيام رمضان"الشيخ أحمد العجمي"تلاوة من سورة المؤمنون"الشيخ مشعل مطر"فلم إعدام صدام كاملاً"فلم فيديو"فلم صدام بعد الإعدام"فلم فيديو​
*ملاحظة:* المواد المختارة يتم رفعها من قبل إدارة الموقع وليست من المواد المرفوعة من قبل الزوار للحفاظ على خصوصيتهم. 
في حالة الرغبة بعرض مادة لديك أرسلها لنا عبر قسم اتصل بنا أكتب اسم المادة ورابط التحميل لها (على أن تكون مرفوعة في موقعنا)​If you are looking for site to upload your files free easy and fast . If you are looking for uploading site without complicated procedures. If you want to keep your files long time on the net to share them with your friends and community 
* IF so*
::: You are in the right place ::: www.TNTup.com :::
upload up to 25 Mb zip , rar , audio , video and flash files. upload photos up to 3 Mb for each picture
we hope you enjoy our services ...::: Tags  :::
*مركز تحميل الملفات*

كليبات إسلامية *صور *

برامج صور طبيعية *رفع* مقاطع فيديو صوتيات *العاب *

*فلاش *

TNT uplaod center مشاركة نقل ارسال تي ان تي اب مجاناً ميجا جيجا image flash سويش load free استضافة host files domain مساحة الرفع مسنجر Audio *video*

mp3 flv photo حمل المسجلة *TNT*

*Storage*

Share download uploading أفلام ألعاب دراجات ذكاء​::: Upload Rules :::
Laws and conditions of use(1) Prevent to upload any files that Insulting our Islamic religion ,or Insulting other celestial Religions.
(2) prevent any harmful file such as hacking files, espionage or viruses.
(3) Prevent to upload any file that *******s music or songs because it's not allowed in Islam.
(4) Any file that contains virus, trogan, shell, cracks or copyrights valuation will be directly deleted...
(5) If you find an illegal file please report it to help us keep up the high level service.
Please adhere to these laws to keep your files, and help us to develope the site.​​


----------



## محمد هاشم الخطيب (5 أغسطس 2008)

والله حبيتك في الله من اجل اجمل ثمن سمعت عنه في حياتي .......بارك الله فيك 
لكن عندي رجاء ياريت .... ترجع تنزل المشروع مرة اخرى لاني مااستطعت ان احمل بسبب عدم وجوده . ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مشاري الفهد (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخوي بس مواقع التحميل مضروبه

ممكن تغيرها اذا ما عندك مانع

ويعطيك الف عافيه عالمجهود الجميل

تحياتي


----------



## ابو خليل طه (6 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز الاستاذ عبد الفتاح ارجو اعادة تحميل الملف مرة اخرى والف شكر


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (7 أغسطس 2008)

والله لم استطع تحميل الملف من الموقعين المذكورة ... مع الاسف


----------



## ahmedata (7 أغسطس 2008)

يااخى العزيز يا ريت ترفعه على موقف اسهل قليلا
لم استطيع تنزيلهم


----------



## حازم نجم (7 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط الثاني حذفت منه جميع الملفات ياريت تساعدنا في الحصول عليه
لانو مهم


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (8 أغسطس 2008)

no thing for files


----------



## hado (8 أغسطس 2008)

thxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الزنتاني محمد (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي المهندس عبد الفتاح ,لقد حملت المشروع ولكن لايوجد عندي اوتو كاد وهي ليست مشكلة على كل حال

سؤالي: هل المشروع بالانجليزي واذا كان لا؟ كيف لي الحصوال على مشروع اعني اي مشروع بالتكييف باللغة الانجليزية؟
ارجو منك العون لاني والله في امس الحاجة


----------



## اراس الكردي (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم
بس الملف ما اشتغل عندي


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك:20:


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور:75:


----------



## السياب احمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

زادك الله علما ومعرفه ومشكور على المشاركه الجميله


----------



## القرعان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وماقصرت

بس لو سمحت ابغى البرنامج الا يفتح المشروع


----------



## لطفى عماره (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## المهندس فاتح (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذة الجهود الخيرة وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس حسين بكري (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بوركت وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والسداد 
والله ولي التوفيق 
م حسين بكري 
العراق


----------



## المهندس حسين بكري (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بوركت زميلي العزيز 
نأمل المزيد 
م حسين بكري 
العراق


----------



## mushtaqi77 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ممنون 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## م محمد عثمان (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alaa_84 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخى الغالى


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حسن عز الدين (28 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم

الملف بيفتح على الاوتوكاد ولكنه لا يحتوي على اي شئ

الملف فاضى , ممكن تحللنا المشكلة ده وتتأكد من رفع الملف الصحيح


----------



## مسلم يوسف (9 فبراير 2009)

*كل الشكر لك اخي العزيز*


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ELSHWARBY (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed mech (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هديه روعة بصراحة و اكثر من ممتازة و شكرا على المجهود المميز من المشرف المميز :63:


----------



## eng.yahya (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي .......................................


----------



## dido067 (15 فبراير 2009)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> حمل الان مشروع تكييف مركزي كــــــــامل لشركة ادوية ( اتوكــــــــاد )
> http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=5d1b17e7dd80ae9a5d0f3c16bbd369c2​
> تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق​
> ثمن هذا المشروع
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس بس الملف المرفوع عباره عن تكييف لمبنى اداري عادي. و ليس له علاقه بالادويه. ربما يخص شركة ادويه و لكنه مبنى اداري عادي لان عنوان الموضوع يوحي بان له علاقه بتصميم مصنع ادويه.


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 فبراير 2009)

dido067 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس بس الملف المرفوع عباره عن تكييف لمبنى اداري عادي. و ليس له علاقه بالادويه. ربما يخص شركة ادويه و لكنه مبنى اداري عادي لان عنوان الموضوع يوحي بان له علاقه بتصميم مصنع ادويه.


 
هو فعلا حدث لبس في الموضوع ولاكن انتظر قريبا المزيد والمزيد من مشاريع التكييف 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (18 فبراير 2009)

جازاك اللة خيرا 
موضوع رائع


----------



## mazamizo (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (19 فبراير 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
النحميل جاري من الرابط الاول
الرابط الثاني لا يحتوي على ملفات
جزاك الله كل خير اخ عبدالفتاح على جهودك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (19 فبراير 2009)

تم التحميل بنجاح بحمد الله
شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (4 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا..................................


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 مايو 2009)

يا أخ م . محمد عبد الفتاح السلام عليكم أولا . ثانيا لم أستطع الحميل لبرنامج شركة الادوية فهلا بسطتم التحميل لو سمحتم . وشكرا


----------



## alaa_84 (7 مايو 2009)

الملف تالف أرجو من المهندس محمد عبدالفتاح رفعه مرة ثانية


----------



## ثامرعبدالله23 (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عيكم ورحمه الله وباركاته أنا ثامر أريد بحثاعن أبراج التبريد


----------



## emhdisam (8 مايو 2009)

ياخي ماينزل هادا بليس شانج ايت


----------



## سمير سنوسي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو الصدق في ما نقول
\


----------



## احسان الشبل (16 سبتمبر 2009)

استاذ محمد الله يوفقك


----------



## محمود عنتر جاب (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا محمد اخوك... محمود عنتر


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف قد انتهت مدته ارجو رفعة مرة اخرى على 4shared وبارك الله فيك ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## 2 مهندس التبريد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hany nasr101 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اقسم بالله المواقع اصبحت متعبه


----------



## haabbas (19 سبتمبر 2009)

Dear Eng Mohd..We are unable to download the file fromany of both sites ....many Thanksinadvance.


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير...............


----------



## م. يامن خضور (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم م. محمد

أرجو أن تتكرم علينا برفعه مرة ثانيه على الفور شيرد 

مشكووووور سلفاً


----------



## علي جعفري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمك


----------



## يوسف الصلوي (5 أبريل 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد


----------



## SALIM.ALI (6 أبريل 2010)

رائع جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## indoorspirit (11 أبريل 2010)

*مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يامهندسين نحن شركة مقاولات واطلب مهندس تكيف لديه خبرة في المشاريع والرسم على الاتوكاد ويمكنه ادارة كذا مشروع ويعمل على الاسبلت والاسبلت دكت والمركزي في المملكة العربية السعودية (جدة) ومعرفة خبراته وراتبه واشكركممممممممممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## احمد ناجى جابر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مش عارف احمل المشروع بسبب المواقع


----------



## كرم الحمداني (13 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## م. يامن خضور (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م. محمد

أرجو أن تتكرم علينا برفعه مرة ثانيه على الفور شيرد 

مشكووووور سلفاً


----------



## وائل البرعى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس محمد 
من فضلك اعادة الرفع مرة أخرى لان الرابط لايعمل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1991 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## nabe (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اً


----------



## alisabah71 (12 فبراير 2011)

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (14 فبراير 2011)

صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله ..في كل لمحة ونفس عدد ما وسعه علم الله ..مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed bak (8 يوليو 2011)

اللهم صلي على محمد حتى يرضى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## سليمان الفاضل (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

* عفوا ... الملف المطلوب غير موجود ! 
*


----------



## جميل مطيع (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير 
وزادك علما 
وزقك ماتشاء


----------



## جميل مطيع (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد عددما احط به علمك وا حصاه كتابك


----------



## أرفاد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراُ
أعرف أنه مضى وقت طويل ولكن للإفاده أخبرك أن الرابط لم يعد يعمل


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

حزاك الله خير


----------



## golden hawk (13 يناير 2012)

اتفضلوا لينك للمشروع
وشكرا للمهندس محمد 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/XsKBnWL9/____.htm​


----------



## adiloman (28 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ronaldomedo (29 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا
بس ياريت لو موجوده حسابات الهاب عشان تعم الفائده اكثر ونتدرب على حساب الاحمال ونقدر نعمل checkبحسابات الهاب


----------



## ibraessa (29 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم الملف غير موجود


----------



## مهندس عموره (19 فبراير 2012)

السلأم عليكم ممكن طلب من حضرتك ..انا محتاج ضرورى فديو عن كيفية استخدام برنامج الأوتوكاد فى رسم مجارى الهواء فى عمايات تكيف المبانى ........ياريت ترفع الفديو ضرورى.....وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

رجاء تحديث اللينك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل 
مشكور


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (10 مارس 2012)

يتم التحميل الان جزك الله عنا خير مهندس محمد و مهندس golden
وبالنسبة الي الاخوه الذين يوجهون مشاكل في التحميل ان يقوموا بالتظليل علي الرابط 
ومن كليك يمين تختار فتح في نافذة جديدة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سماح_محمد (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ramz (17 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اعرف كيف تحميل الملف من tuntup


----------



## elsh3rawy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ramz (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
كيف نحمل الملف من tuntup
و لكم الشكر


----------



## Pharaoh114 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

1000 ... شكر يا بوب


----------



## Pharaoh114 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

لازم اسجل ف موقع التحميل عشان احمل !!!! ... ممكن طريقه التحميل ؟


----------



## iNkHeArT (18 نوفمبر 2012)

سيتم دفع ثمن المشروع اولا,,, ثم التحميل
جعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ramz (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو الافادة كيف أحمل من الوفع tutup مع انني مسجل في الموقع


----------



## nofal (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

مشاء الله -بارك الله فيك


----------



## fuadmidya (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## a_i_alia (13 مارس 2013)

_*جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس محمد سيد والى الامام ان شاء الله *_


----------



## Ahmed meko (14 يونيو 2013)

الله ينوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

